# Itunes Gift Card and the App Store



## davito (Aug 31, 2008)

Today i bought a $20 itunes gift card and i bought a episode of south park for $1.99 my total left was $18.01 then i attempted to buy a app for my iphone 3g and it would not let me buy it with out a credit card. I did some googling and it turns out that a Canadian law does not allow the purchase of software through a pre paid card. So DONT BUY A ITUNES GIFT CARD FOR APP STORE PURCHASE


----------



## monokitty (Jan 26, 2002)

Old news.. which people never seem to realize because no one bothers reading what iTunes gift cards are eligible to purchase with..

It's really becoming tiring seeing repeat complaints about this.


----------



## Heart (Jan 16, 2001)

I was not aware of this......

Lars, could you supply some supporting links to this old news?


----------



## FlaminWiz (Feb 18, 2008)

davito said:


> Today i bought a $20 itunes gift card and i bought a episode of south park for $1.99 my total left was $18.01 then i attempted to buy a app for my iphone 3g and it would not let me buy it with out a credit card. I did some googling and it turns out that a Canadian law does not allow the purchase of software through a pre paid card. So DONT BUY A ITUNES GIFT CARD FOR APP STORE PURCHASE


Oh crap, I almost bought a $15 gift card to get the new 2.1 update for my first gen Touch. But that was a month ago before kb244 helped me out.


----------



## winwintoo (Nov 9, 2004)

I didn't know this either until I tried to use gift card balance to buy some apps the other day.

Also, you need to use 1-click to purchase from the App store. I will probably forget to switch back to shopping cart for movie and other purchases.... 

Margaret


----------



## Vexel (Jan 30, 2005)

Heart said:


> I was not aware of this......
> 
> Lars, could you supply some supporting links to this old news?


I posted it here a while ago:
http://www.ehmac.ca/ipod-itunes-iphone-apple-tv/69417-dollar-amount-near-top-right-itunes.html

Tho, I suppose I could have made a sticky thread about it.. cause, it's something everyone should be aware of.


----------

